# help in deciding on my first bluray player.



## doors (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a bluray player, this will be my first bluray player. It will be used with yamaha rx-v663 and panasonic 42pv8d plasma (720p). I am on a tight budget and need to buy a not so expensive player. I would say a max 200, but could push it to 250 if the player is awesome and meets most of my needs.

Requirements:
1. of course it should play blu ray.
2. my avr doesnt have upscaling, it will be good to have a decent upscaler for my dvd collection.
3. If it can play flac from a dvd/pendrive, I am willing to forget most of my other requirements.
4. Should play mkv/avchd/divx from dvd-r and/or pen drive. region free dvd player
5. Dont need analog outs.
6. dont care about netflix etc.
7. dont care about onboard decoders, i think my avr can handle all of those.
8. I dont play games, so ps3 it out unless it beats others.
9. dual voltage will be good, not necessary though.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If wanting to stay under 200 Dollars, the JVC XV-BP1 is a really popular choice. Very quick loading. And an excellent value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If wanting to stay under 200 Dollars, the JVC XV-BP1 is a really popular choice. Very quick loading. And an excellent value.
> Cheers,
> JJ


been looking at the JVC unit and it looks to be an excellent buy for the money, quick load times and pretty much all that is required, lovely looking BD player too :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Great to see they have put the USB on the front of the unit too for ease of use...


----------



## doors (Aug 6, 2009)

Another question. Since my 42" plasma is 720p (viewed at around 12ft), is there going to be a significant improvement in picture quality over lets say an upscaled dvd to 720p or a 4gb mkv video at 720p. If not, there is no point going for bluray due to the significant cost including the media. I can use the money better to get some other component.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

A DVD player that is upscaling normal 480i to 720p will still be no where near as good in definition as a BD player, the detail was never there in the beginning like it is with Full HD media, ref to the MKV vs BD, I use both and IMO you can still see the compression used for MKV files and therefore prefer watching films on my BD player, dont get me wrong watching films on Media boxes like the PCH are still very good though...see if you can go and get a demo of both upscaled DVD and then the same film on BD and make your own mind up...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this today.http://www.woot.com/ I think it is one day only but I never bought from there so I am not sure. P.S. I guess it was one day only because it is gone now....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is an excellent price. That player is actually a rebadged Sharp Blu Ray player as opposed to all of Pioneer's more expensive offerings which are manufactured in house. 

Soon, Pionner and Sharp will be building Blu Ray players in a joint venture. It was supposed to happen earlier, but it being held up by antitrust issues. Fans of Pioneer's high end, well built players are concerned. Myself included. First, Pioneer stops in house development of the Kuro Plasma's and now this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Both Panasonic and Sony have good Blu-rays. I saw both at Costco this weekend for about $180 each.

Of course if you haven't bought one yet, I'd hold on for a another month of two. I'm sure there will be some


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Ebay deal of the day:

Pioneer BDP-121 blu-ray player for $100!!!


----------

